# "they All Look The Same"



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

...but what does she (710) know!
















On second thoughts, she might have a point









RLT15, PRS-5 and CWC Chrono:










Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That's a nice group.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The one on the right is the best


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

My lawn needs cutting


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No No the one on the Left is the best one.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> My lawn needs cutting


 Mine does too and I have bought the 710 a new lawn mower to do it with, I'm considerate like that.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Yikes...you can nearly see my face in the right one!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Of course it all depends on whether you're standing in front of them or behind them


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I was standing in front of them
















Cheers

Topo Gigio


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Topo says:

"I missa you so very much Meester Hawkey, bit I kinda lika it here in a Southa London. I senda you a postcard. Meekey say he a very 'appy too."


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

You have one too many there Hawkey


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> You have one too many there Hawkey


I know...should never have bought that PRS-5


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice pieces you have there. Enjoy them in good health


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Clearly they are not the same.


----------

